# Ghostbusters 3 apparently starts shooting next summer



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: DigitalTrends


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It will be a bit different without Bill Murray.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Not sure I am interested. Its like bringing something back from the dead. Never really works out the same.
The series was good for its time...just can't see it being as enjoyable as I remembered it to be if I watched it again. Somethings are better left the way you remembered them. :dontknow:


----------

